# crying my eyes out



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey girls, as I said I had my hcg levels checked on wed they were 12297 which I thought were quite good for being just about six weeks pregnant. But had some bleeding last night, and more red blood tonight - not totally heavy but enough to be wiping away for a few hours  Went to the local maternity unit to visit a nurse - she said the only way to find out is by going back for a blood test on monday and hoping they have really risen, if not then its not very good news. I've really no hope anyway - although ive not really any pain at all, the red blood really makes me know the worst is happening  
This was my final frosties from first batch, which means i'll need to start all over again. Never mind, we've done it once so we can do it again + hopefully I will be able to get a fresh transfer next time. 
Please anyone give me some positivity and comfort, love courtney xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Big hugs Courtney

There are many girls on here who have had bleeding and have gone on to have successful pregnancies. I hope this is the case with you sweetheart. Your hCG levels sound really good. Please try to stay positive and rest up over the weekend (easy for me to say I know). Take care.

Lots of love

Carole
xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Courtney ,
My heart goes out to you sweetheart , I can understand how scared you must be . BUT there have been lots of women who have bleed on and off during their pregnancy and things have been fine , you levels also sound great !! My advice would be to go to bed , go directly to bed and stay there with your feet up untill monday - rest rest rest .
This dosent have to mean the worst hun , stay strong  
Freespirit
x


----------



## lukes (Sep 25, 2005)

Just sending you a big . Lukes


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hiya hunny 

i no how scary that feeling is 

but i had a fet and i had real bad bleeding up untill i was 12 weeks and now my daughter is 6 months old and i had bleeing at 18 weeks   there are a lot of ladies blledthro pregnancy so please dont giv up yet hunny yr levels a really good if ther were real low it might have been  different but they are high levels witch indicates a pregnancy so take it easy and relax abit i no its hard i went thro it  
let us no how u get on  

nikki


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Just wanted to send     & second what Freespirit said - now go back to bed!!  

I go on FF quite alot and have heard of loads of girls who have bleeding in first few weeks including red blood and it does not necessarily mean m/c. Witters, who posts in FET after OHSS strand had heavy bleeding at about the same stage as you with her twins & all was fine (they are now a few months old). I can understand why you are scared - we girls go through so much for our babies, but your high levels indicate that you had a good start to pregnancy and all you can do is try to stay +ve til Monday  

Will be keeping my fingers crossed that the bleeding stops & all is well for you  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

courtney so sorry to hear u are so upset - like everyone has said ppl still bleed and the baby can be ok.

Good luck

Kate xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello courtney , 
I just wondered how you are doing ? I hope today went well and that you have soon have some good news to post ,
Take it easy and try and keep you feet up ,
Freespirit
x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

just wanted to send you some hugs xxxx


----------

